# Corporate Structure etc



## arkbbq (Apr 17, 2006)

Another question from a soon to be Audi newbie: Is there any pending or threatened litigation between VW and Porsche regarding the Q7? My understanding is that Audi is a wholly-owned sub of VW AG, and that the Toureg/Cayenne involves a licensing agreement from Porsche to VW. I wonder if there is any difference of opinion between VW and Porsche on whether Porsche is due compensation from the Q7 venture?
Also, competitive issues would seem to arise due to Q7 cannibilization of Toureg/Cayenne sales. Anyone have the straight story on this?
-thanks

_Modified by arkbbq at 9:08 PM 5/28/2006_


_Modified by arkbbq at 9:08 PM 5/28/2006_


----------



## AudiMechanic (Nov 28, 2005)

No...VW/Porsche are all one big family.
Actually infiniti is quite pissed with audi taking the "Q" nameplate. Remember....its not the Q7...Its the Audi Q7. All literature produced by/for audi regarding this new vehicle always refer to it as the Audi Q7....not Q7.


----------



## audi_danny (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: (AudiMechanic)*

Porshe have a large share in volkswagen group. its in there intrest for audi to grow as a company.


----------



## arkbbq (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (audi_danny)*

Good point - I just read that Porsche owns 18.5% of VW AG, so everything makes sense now, I think.
-thanks


----------



## flyboy104g (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (arkbbq)*

Porsche will probably very soon own over 25% of VW!!!!


_Modified by flyboy104g at 6:04 AM 6-29-2006_


----------

